# 1 New & 1 Old



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

Got 2 here I would like opinions on.
Old World First. Fish in center.
Had this for 14 months, bout 4.5". 
Not what I was supposed to get, tho the male still courts her.








New World, I think.
This was a gift, would not say what it really is.
Spose to be rare, 5" fish, bout 9 months with me.
I have no idea on this one, fins are yellow, dots and facial
stripes have light green shimmer, neither are bright.
Distinguishing marks; black spot in dorsal & tail fin shape.
This could have been a joke, hope it ain't a Perch.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

first is a male Red Shoulder Peacock, purity unknown

second is not a cichlid but something you would catch in a North American pond, so i suppose it is a joke cause it can be called a Perch


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

one is a Red Shoulder

Number 2 is a joke its a pumpkin seed. Its a type of sun fish i catch em all the time.
At least you can eat it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

The first is a Aulonocara stuartgranti "Red Shoulder" peacock...


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

The real question is....
Is that a Grass Carp in your tank right next to the frontosa its barley in the picture id be intrested in seeing some more pictures of it.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Definitely a sunfish in the 2nd.


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool deal, thx guys and gals.
Got it from a good old dealer too, I was more worried about what sex
I would get than the species, ends up both were wrong. Oh well, was only $15 delivered.

Now I got to come up with a revenge Joke, any thoughts on that?

And as for the grass carp, nope, just one of them red fin sharks, a big one.
But it does have that look in the pic.









The 150G tall makes my fish look small in pictures, IMO. You think the same?
The Front is 8.5-9" and the Venustus is 11", looking at the picture
would you have thought they are that size?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Man im kinda bummed now.
I was hopeing it was cause your tank would be pretty clean.
Watch your venestus since you have a female it will more than likey become very aggressive.
But if you have had not problems so far call it a deal right and your tank and fish look smaller in the pictures.


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

depending on what state you are in that perch coule be against the law. my local pet store got busted for a a gar. look into it.

as far as revenge, throw a baby ruth into one of his tanks.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Threre not going to care about blue gill, The gar on the other hand yeah they will be cause people were not relizeing how big they got and they will take them and throw them in lakes ponds streams whatever is the closest body of water.
Its the same thing people were doing with the snakes heads but they adapted to there new enviorment and started to thrive and over take everything and breeding like crazy.
Its a prime example of looking in to what your getting before you get it.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

danielratti said:


> Threre not going to care about blue gill, The gar on the other hand yeah they will be cause people were not relizeing how big they got and they will take them and throw them in lakes ponds streams whatever is the closest body of water.
> Its the same thing people were doing with the snakes heads but they adapted to there new enviorment and started to thrive and over take everything and breeding like crazy.
> Its a prime example of looking in to what your getting before you get it.


Actually, they might. Unless you have a permit here in Michigan, you're not allowed to keep native fish unless you can prove you've purchased them from a licensed dealer. Doesn't matter if it's a minnow or a steelhead.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

That is true about the michigan thing but they don't care about minnows you have to be licensed to sell them yes.
But im pretty sure they only have that in effect because the amounts of mercury in the fish and don't want people to have there own personal supply of mercury fish to eat.

I also thing the only way you would get caught was if you were to bring DNR into your house and ask them questions or you get your house raided for drugs, illegal gambling , animals fights, or there is a search warrant for your property.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not patient... hit too many times.... duplicate


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

True. You'd have to do something to draw attention to yourself or just do something to piss a DNR guy or cop off enough to cause problems.

I volunteer with the DNR here in Michigan so I'm sure I could come up with some excuse they might buy.


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

I am gonna check on the perch, maybe I can let it go local.

Me bummed too, my C. Managuensis male jumped tank, not quite crispy when
I got home. Least I got a spawn from him to carry on the gold he sported.

I am still amused by the joke, sent me a perch.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah im going back to school to work DNR in michigan here i live and im from. All DNR and us law enforcement are pretty easying going for the most part not all some are just mad all the time.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

As a joke invite him for dinner. Main course, perch.


----------

